# Glasgow NHS funding/ waiting lists



## Disney26 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, 

I was looking to pick the brains of anyone who has or is currently going through treatment in the Glasgow area! My husband and I are considering moving back to Gladgow after 9 years living in Bristol. We have had one funded cycle down here and while initially successful, it sadly ended in MMC at our 12w scan. We had to pay for a FET despite normally being funded because we acheived pregnancy. Such a cruel system! We will have to pay for another cycle down here but I expect to be back in Glasgow by next summer and wondered if anyone could share their knowledge of what you are entitled to should our next treatment not be successful. How many cycles are you entitled to in Glasgow? What are the waiting times like generally. Any info on clinics also very gratefully received.  Also if anyone has any similar experiences I'd love to hear them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lilacfairy (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Disney26, this website describes the criteria for funding:
http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/niac_2/nhs_funding_in_scotland

If you've had funding for one cycle so far, you might only get one cycle up here (it's 2 normally, but it seems they make sure you only get 2 funded, even if it wasn't in Scotland).

I'd be curious to know what the outcome of the review was that was supposed to happen this year. They were thinking about increasing cycles to 3 and also funding couples who already have a child living in their home. But I have not heard if that review even happened! Certainly the leaflet we got said 2 cycles and no child living in the home.

We've been referred to the Royal Infirmary, and we were told that the inital wait for an appointment is 30 weeks. That was in July, so we're still waiting. Depending on referrals at the same time as ours, our wait could be shorter or longer than this.
The HFEA website provides a good overview of NHS and private clinics in Scotland.

Good luck with your next cycle!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Disney26 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks so much lilac fairy for your reply and the doc - that's so helpful. I'll have a good read. Hope you don't have to wait too much longer!


----------

